# [SOLVED] Help with Canon MP600



## jazzyarizona (Oct 28, 2009)

My printer keeps telling me there is no paper loaded but there is. I have tried everything....well, almost everything except the right thing. I have turned it off, taken paper out and replaced paper, put different amounts of paper in, cleaned it with air...still says 'no paper'.

This happened once before and all I had to do was position paper properly. This time nothing and it's SOOOOO frustrating.

Do the paper rollers need to be cleaned? Is there a 'reset' button or something? Any help would be so welcome.....


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Help with Canon MP600*

Hi and welcome to TSF!

pls. try this and I hope that it will fix your issue.

On the panel, on the left side, there's a button called "Feed Switch." 
You'll notice that there's a graphic of the printer to the left of the button with 2 lights. Push the Feed Switch button to toggle the light from the front tray (cassette) to the rear tray (auto sheet feeder)... and when the light is on the rear try (vs. the front tray) you're all set.


----------



## sheng (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Help with Canon MP600*

Right ... After 5 minutes of looking and fiddling I have found the solution!! press the button abover HOME and it should change the tray in which you are printing from


----------



## jazzyarizona (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Help with Canon MP600*

Thank you both so much. You were both right and saved me time, trouble and money ! What a pain these things can be for someone who doesn't know that much. Thanks again!
:wave:


----------

